# Unbreakable: M. Night Shyamalan kündigt Fortsetzung an



## Darkmoon76 (27. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unbreakable: M. Night Shyamalan kündigt Fortsetzung an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Unbreakable: M. Night Shyamalan kündigt Fortsetzung an*


----------



## Exar-K (27. April 2017)

Ich würde hier eine Spoilerwarnung bereits in den Titel der News setzen ...
Dürfte sicher ein paar Leute geben, die Split noch nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## McDrake (27. April 2017)

Danke, hab den Film noch nicht gesehen. Werde den Artikel dann mal auslassen.


----------



## noppi1 (27. April 2017)

Gerade schon auf der GA-Seite kommentiert: Das hier ohne Spoilerwarnung? Hmmm. Ich würde mich jetzt ärgern, wenn ich Split nicht schon gesehen hätte. Mein Spoilerpart:



Spoiler



In der letzten Szene von Split ist das nämlich der Regisseur-typische Überraschungs-Kniff, auf den man in seinen Filmen immer wartet. Denn erst da wird klar, dass das im gleichen Universum spielt. Bruce Willis taucht nämlich auf. Das ist auch insofern ein schlimmer Spoiler, dass man erst in dieser letzten Szene die endgültige Gewissheit hat, dass man es mit übernatürlichen Phänomenen zu tun hat, und nicht mit einer Geisteskrankheit des Hauptdarstellers.


----------



## Celerex (28. April 2017)

noppi1 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist auch insofern ein schlimmer Spoiler, dass man erst in dieser letzten Szene die endgültige Gewissheit hat, dass man es mit übernatürlichen Phänomenen zu tun hat, und nicht mit einer Geisteskrankheit des Hauptdarstellers.





Spoiler



Naja, diese Gewissheit hatte man ja schon, als Kevin gegen Ende an der Decke herumkrabbelt oder die Gitterstäbe auseinanderbiegt, was Casey ja selbst sieht. Ergo müsste demnach wenn überhaupt Casey geisteskrank sein (was man ihr nicht verübeln könnte). Der Cameo Auftritt von Bruce Willis deutet mMn ausschließlich darauf hin, dass Split und Unbreakable im selben Universum spielen, ergo beides Superheldenfilme sind  und ein weiterer Film zu erwarten ist, was ja jetzt auch bestätigt wurde


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2017)

der Film ist 17 JAHRE alt, ist ja nicht so als wenn der vor 3 Jahren raus gekommen wäre!

In dem Fall muss man leider sagen dass das Mimimi über den fehlenden Spoiler leider genau das ist, Mimimi. Irgendwann muss man halt sagen: Okay, ihr hattet Lange genug Zeit den Film zu sehen...

Ansonsten, naja, das ist jetzt so ein Film wo ich am wenigsten eine Fortsetzung gebraucht hätte, weil der ansich einfach eine vollkommen abgeschlossene Handlung hat


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> d
> In dem Fall muss man leider sagen dass das Mimimi über den fehlenden Spoiler leider genau das ist, Mimimi. Irgendwann muss man halt sagen: Okay, ihr hattet Lange genug Zeit den Film zu sehen...


Ja. Hab dieses ständige rumgeheule über Spoiler nie verstanden. Ich kenne den Film (Split) noch nicht, trotzdem ist es mir egal. Etwas zu wissen und dann auf der Leinwand zu sehen sind für mich seit jeher zwei Dinge. Ich kann auch problemlos einen Wiki-Artikel über einen Film lesen, bevor ich ihn sehe.

Naja, egal. Ich hab 4 Shyamalan-Filme gesehen, die fand ich alle gut. Unbreakable war auch dabei, und da hätte ich gegen eine Fortsetzung nichts, im Grunde hab ich mir das eh immer gewünscht, wenn ich den Film mal wieder sah. Ich frag mich nur, wie genau Mr. Glass erneut in die Handlung eingebaut wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2017)

Scheint ja endlich wieder die Kurve bekommen zu haben, der Shyamalan. Alles nach "Signs" konnte man sich von ihm nicht mehr antun, umso mehr ein Grund "Split" nachzuholen wenn der im Handel erscheint.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (28. April 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ja. Hab dieses ständige rumgeheule über Spoiler nie verstanden. Ich kenne den Film (Split) noch nicht, trotzdem ist es mir egal. Etwas zu wissen und dann auf der Leinwand zu sehen sind für mich seit jeher zwei Dinge. Ich kann auch problemlos einen Wiki-Artikel über einen Film lesen, bevor ich ihn sehe.


Nun, im Extremfall ist es ein völlig anderes Filmerlebnis.

Meine klassischen Beispiele:

*The Island*
Eine Utopische Zukunft - die Menschen leben zufrieden und friedlich unter der Erde, da die Oberfläche unbewohnbar geworden ist - mit einer Ausnahme: der Insel. Dort ist der Platz aber beschränkt und daher kommt man da nur über eine Lotterie hin.
Aber das Leben in der luxuriösen Bunkerstadt ist ebenfalls sehr gut zu genießen.
Dann sieht man eine Szene, in der eine Wache darauf achtet, daß sich die Menschen nicht zu nahe kommen. Offenbar gibt es Beschränkungen für soziale Interaktionen ... seltsam, warum bloß?
Schritt für Schritt kommen weitere Regeln und Vorkommnisse ans Licht, die man zusammen mit dem Protagonisten entdeckt. Und man rätselt während dem Schauen, was denn jetzt der Grund für all das ist und was dahinter steckt.

Und das ist in _The Island _auch noch sehr gut gemacht - dieses Schritt für Schritt die Fassade bröckeln zu lassen, bis die Wahrheit dann ans Licht kommt.

Wenn man hingegen schon durch den Klappentext weiß, daß (Achtung, Spoiler!)


Spoiler



das alles nur lebende Klone sind, die als Organspender für ihre Besitzer dienen und das ganze nicht in der Zukunft, sondern heute spielt


, dann entfällt dieses Rätselraten, da man den Grund für all diese Vorfälle ja schon kennt. Und dadurch, daß das aktive Mitraten fehlt, ist das Filmerlebnis ein anderes.


Zweites klassisches Beispiel:

*From Dusk Till Dawn*

Ich weiß nicht wie, aber ich habe es geschafft, den Film zu sehen, ohne die geringste Ahnung davon zu haben, was ab der Hälfte des Filmes passiert.
Und ich weiß auch noch genau, daß ich dachte: _"Hm, das haben sie jetzt ja geschafft, aber von der Laufzeit des Films ist ja noch die Hälfte über...?"_ - und dann



Spoiler



bricht eben buchstäblich die Hölle los und Vampire fallen über die Pro- und Antagonisten her.



Es ist ein völlig anderes Filmerlebnis, wenn du einen Film siehst und denkst, daß du weißt, was für ein Genre der Film ist und plötzlich überrascht er dich mit einer unerwarteten Wendung oder deckt etwas auf, was die bisherige Handlung in ein völlig anderes Licht stellt.


Auch noch ein tolles Beispiel diesbezüglich ist *Code 46*, der sich selbst spoilert, in dem im Intro Text ein Off Sprecher über den Inhalt des "Code 46" spricht. Dadurch, daß man weiß, was der Inhalt dieses Codes ist, wartet man die weitere Filmhandlung darauf, daß eben jener Code Verwendung findet. Wüßte man nichts darüber, wäre die Aufmerksamkeit deutlicher auf die Protagonisten fixiert, so aber wird alles vor dem Inkrafttreten zu einem tendenziell langweiligeren Vorgeplänkel.


Auch wenn das letzt Beispiel nicht dazu paßt:
Ein spoilerfreies Sehen ist das Sehen des Films so, wie der Regisseur sich das gedacht hat. Alleine deshalb schon sollte man Filme immer Spoiler-frei sehen und anderen ermöglichen, dieses ebenso zu tun, indem man nicht irgendwas erzählt, das anderen den Filmspaß verderben könnte.


----------



## Worrel (28. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> der Film ist 17 JAHRE alt, ist ja nicht so als wenn der vor 3 Jahren raus gekommen wäre!


Ohne jetzt genau zu wissen, um welchen Spoiler es sich handelt - es geht doch laut noppi1 um einen Spoiler des Films *Split* (2016)! nicht um einen Spoiler zu *Unbreakable*. 

by the way: ich hab _Unbreakable _erst dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal gesehen.


----------



## Exar-K (28. April 2017)

Natürlich wird Split gespoilert und nicht Unbreakable.
Das impliziert mein Beitrag doch eigentlich unmissverständlich.


----------



## noppi1 (13. Mai 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> der Film ist 17 JAHRE alt, ist ja nicht so als wenn der vor 3 Jahren raus gekommen wäre!
> 
> In dem Fall muss man leider sagen dass das Mimimi über den fehlenden Spoiler leider genau das ist, Mimimi. Irgendwann muss man halt sagen: Okay, ihr hattet Lange genug Zeit den Film zu sehen...


Ui, hab die Diskussion  gar nicht mehr verfolgt. Aber ich wurde ja schon ehrenvoll verteidigt  Danke @Worrel! Nix da "mimimi"! Es geht um einen brandaktuellen  Film, der gerade erst auf DVD raus ist. Also um Split, nicht Unbreakable. Und in diesem Zusammenhang von "mimimi" zu sprechen bei einem Regisseur, dessen Markenzeichen unvorhergesehene Wendungen sind, ist dann schon fast a bißerl dreist und mit Verlaub nicht gerade empathisch. Nicht zuletzt zahlt man ja auch für ein Filmerlebnis. Ich finde, man hätte den Artikel auch prima  ohne irgendeinen Verweis auf Spilt bringen können.


----------

